# PURITY IS A LIE- Fan Reading



## myquietroom (Oct 15, 2019)

Good morning all.

I have recently uploaded the first part of my fan reading of 'Purity is a lie' written by Gav Thorpe. I would appreciate it so much if you could spend a little of your day to give it a listen. I also appreciate constructive feedback as this is something I have wanted to do for a long time. 

Heres the link : 





 
Many thanks in advance

Paul


----------



## Warlord209 (Nov 9, 2019)

Wow sounds awesome, really good job on this.


----------



## myquietroom (Oct 15, 2019)

Warlord209 said:


> Wow sounds awesome, really good job on this.


Thankyou for your kind words!


I shall be uploading more stories (after finishing this one) before the end of the year. Keeping it Imperial Guard focused after Purity is a Lie...


All the best,


Paul


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

This is really awesome stuff man!


----------

